
What are some BitPay alternatives? - xstartup
What are the Bitpay alternatives you recommend?
My consulting company is helping non-profits add Bitcoin to their accepted list of payment methods.<p>We plan to add BitPay for them, but we also need a backup method in case, BitPay fails. Our gateway routing infra is already in place, so it will be trivial to route payment request elsewhere incase of downtimes.
======
CoinGate
Hello, CoinGate here! We'd love to help out with collecting donations for non-
profits. The added values of our service are 50+ supported currencies and
real-time conversion to fiat with weekly settlements directly to the company's
bank account. Please reach out to support@coingate.com and we'll set you up in
no time!

------
calliethrone
1\. Blockonomics — Be your own bank

Pros: Blockonomics is aligned well with the Bitcoin philosophy and is a
permissionless, Direct to wallet payment gateway. Transactions are charged a
cheap 1% fee for unlimited transactions, with your first 10 transactions are
free. They also accept numerous cryptocurrencies using a built-in integration
with Shapeshift. Blockonomics is also a leader in segwit adoption in bitcoin
space — making it a must if you’re having trouble with customers unhappy with
high miner fee. Payments go direct to your own wallet too — letting you own
your Bitcoins instead of holding it at an exchange.

Cons: Blockonomics does not allow for instant fiat conversion upon payment
delivery, meaning you’ll have to send it to your local bank manually.

2\. CoinGate — Fiat friendly

Pros: CoinGate holds a similar fee structure at 1% transaction fee for as many
transactions as you’d like. Similar to Blockonomics, they do allow you to
accept 50+ cryptocurrencies beyond Bitcoin using Shapeshift. CoinGate
merchants are also Segwit compatible for optimal mining fees and speed. Also,
incoming Bitcoins can be converted to fiat in real-time.

Cons: Payments you’ve received are held in CoinGate’s wallet until you‘re
ready to transfer them out.

3\. BtcPay — BitPay’s bandaid

Pros: Since Bitpay appears to have an excessively long cons list, BtcPay has
arrived to help solve some of those inefficiencies. BtcPay is a layer over
Bitpay using their invoice API — which is super simple to migrate to for
existing Bitpay users. BtcPay also makes purchases Segwit ready, and is built
on an open source platform. Their support efforts are also top notch.

Cons: While it fixes many of the problems that Bitpay users face, they are
experiencing a low adoption rate. Mainly because it still requires you to
setup/manage your own bitcoin node. Setup is technical and require
installation of several libraries/packages, though the founder Nicolas Dorier
is very helpful. Not for the weak hearted !

4\. CoinPayments — Cheaper than your average

Pros: Proving one of the lowest transaction fees, Coinpayments offers a 0.5%
transaction fee to merchants. They also allow direct conversion to fiat from
over 100 cryptocurrencies. Plus, they’re Segwit compatible.

Cons: Like most payment processors, your incoming Bitcoins are held by in
their wallet — with an additional transaction fee if you’re looking to send it
to your personal wallet. Also, support appears to be lacking for some of their
merchants with inquiries.

5.PayBear — The new Kid on the block

Pros: PayBear is relatively new in the space with the pulic beta being out
recently in Oct’17. They have a good eye for design and the UI is easy on the
eyes. Unlike Blockonomics, their payment system is not direct to wallet. They
have some pretty interesting introductory offers up for grabs and they also
support multiple currencies.

Cons: API integrations are still not released and only supports Woocommerce,
prestashop and Opencart at the moment. They have plans to introduce crypto to
crypto conversions in future but is not available as of now. Funds from
customer’s wallet are sent to Paybear which is then sent to merchant’s wallet,
this is a security risk and adds extra network costs for payment forwarding

